

How to set up the ultimate PHP dev machine - celticbadboy
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/tutorials/linux/ultimate-php-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/

======
Gennavfo
Nice work, if you're still developing in PHP that is...

